# Custom Finial Question



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 20, 2008)

I've had a request to add a tie tack to a pen kit.  The tack is round and almost exactly the same diameter of a Majestic Jr. finial.  My thoughts were to integrate the tack into a finial somehow.  Does anyone know of other "high end" kits that are similar in size to the Majestic Jr.?

Also, I was thinking the best way to integrate the tack would be to have a jewler attach it to the top of the finial.  I know this could be costly, so any suggestions or ideas would be much appreciated.

Thanks!


----------



## DCBluesman (Sep 20, 2008)

Baron or Jr. Gent.  Knock out the plastic piece in the finial and fit in the tie tack.


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 20, 2008)

I looked at a Baron because I have done some custom finials on them, but I think it may be too small in diameter and would not look good.


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 20, 2008)

Rather than have a jeweler do it, look around for a pen maker to help you out! :biggrin:

Seriously, modifying an end cap is easy, just knock the end plug out and use your imagination. This isn't a tie clip but the star definately wasn't designed for the end cap of a pen. You just have to stare at it a few minutes and a way will pop out at you.

This is a Jr Gent which is about the same size and diameter as the Jr Majestic and a bit fatter than a Baron.


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 20, 2008)

i think the Jr. Gent may be the one for this job.  I'm confident I can handle the finial on that one.  I'm was leaning towards the more fancy kits because the tie tack is pretty fancy.  It's rather thick and has jewels encircleing the center emblem and gold.  I will try to post a pic soon.

I'm going to take a look at the Jr. Gent and see if that will work for me.  Good suggestion about a pen maker helping me.  DUHHH...we do try to help each other out here..


----------



## Texatdurango (Sep 20, 2008)

You might want to have a look at the Jr Statesman which is identical to the Jr Gent except for a fancy gold embelleshed center band, two gold embelleshed end caps and a nicer clip.

http://www.woodturnerscatalog.com/s...it__Postable_Cap___jr_statesman_threaded?Args=


----------



## ldb2000 (Sep 20, 2008)

If it has jewels on it , I would suggest your first choice , the Majestic jr . The clip has the crystal on it and is in general a fancier kit overall . The gold finial on the cap can be poped out just like the jr gent and jr statesman .


----------



## Bear_Knuckle_Turner (Sep 21, 2008)

Thanks Butch, I was wondering if that piece could be removed.  I'm really leaning towards that pen for this project.


----------

